# Tagless tees causing chemical burns



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

http://zrecs.blogspot.com/2008/09/ta...-chemical.html


----------



## netgyks (Aug 5, 2007)

Ouch! How painful for these babies!

We do use some of these brands, he's napping in a Gerber plain white Tee right now since onesies and cloth diapers don't always go together. No reactions here, but I will be very aware of this now and make sure I'm checking his back often.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh! And Baby Gap, Circo and Carter's are basically 3/4s of my son's clothes. This is awful! I'll be sure to keep an eye on it!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my gosh! Poor babies


----------



## Abismommy (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG! That is so scary! I have a ton of shirts and onesies like that. I even gave away a whole collections of carters tagless onesies...Man I need to contact the mama right away!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Yowza! My son often has a rash right there on his neck. I will be sure to tape over all of his "tagless" tags on his onesies. So good to know!


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Oy, we've been fighting a rash just like some of the posters describe for AGES!

I keep putting the tagless stuff on him thinking it is the TAGS that are irritating him.

I'm so upset right now! My poor kid!


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy cow, my daughter has had this for a long time. I just figured it was a red spot from where the tag was on her shirt. She gets red spots wherever she's touched or tickled. I never thought it was because of tagless clothes. I'm going to sew little pieces of jersey cloth over all of them this weekend. That is just sick. Even our organic onesies made by Gerber! I hope they do something about it.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow. My ds has never had an issue.

I'll watch though, just in case.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

Ds2 gets this rash too. I also thought it was from a tag but the last time he got it he was wearing a tagless Carters shirt. I figured it happened from the shirt he was wearing previously. I will watch this more closely now and cover the stamps.







:


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh no... since I first looked at this I looked at my son's neck and realized he has it, too! I never thought much about it because he has a stork bite near it, so I just kind of brushed it off. I feel so awful now!

I don't know what to do. He would have literally three shirts he could wear if I got rid off all these clothes that are 'tagless'. But I can't keep putting them on him. Sigh... I guess I'll try the tape idea and if it doesn't work I'll sew some cloth over the 'tag' area.

I feel so badly for my little boy and all the other babies being harmed by these. The companies should all be very ashamed of themselves for not taking this seriously, and I truly feel that as customers we are entitled to some restitution of something to make up for this.

What can we, as customers, do? I've spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on those brands. I think the company needs to do SOMETHING to make up for this.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh my, that's awful! Most of my DS's clothes are from garage sales and, so they're old enough to have tags, but I think we'll stop using the handful of tagless ones we have, just in case. I feel awful for the families who have almost entirely tagless clothes for their LO's.


----------

